
Authorizing (or not) your USB devices to connect to the system (2007) - luu
https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/usb/authorization.txt
======
zokier
Huh, I did not know this to exist. Linux is such a treasure trove of weird
little-known features.

How much can this protect against attacks to USB stack or device drivers? Of
course there is all the chipset level stuff that you can't help, but
preventing abuse of some obscure poorly maintained driver would be pretty
great.

~~~
justinjlynn
I'm surprised that the majority of drivers sit in kernel space and that the
kernel doesn't export something like ebpf which traps out to a userspace
daemon that could handle more exotic things, well, from userspace.

